# Crusty ears



## jayberrylee

My hedgie Fabio has crusty ears and i was wondering if its normal. What can i do to make them not crusty?


----------



## HedgieIsabella

Isabellas has them too, so did spike, 
i'm guessing its normal, as long as they're not sores.


----------



## Nancy

Crusty ragged ears can be caused by fungus, mites or simply be a buildup of dry skin. Rub something like vasaline, bag balm, Vitamin E oil, Flax seed oil, or human nipple cream on the edges of the ears nightly and within a week the raggedness should start to come off. If after a week there is no improvement a vet visit is needed to check for fungus or mites.


----------



## Mika

Nancy said:


> Crusty ragged ears can be caused by fungus, mites or simply be a buildup of dry skin. Rub something like vasaline, bag balm, Vitamin E oil, Flax seed oil, or human nipple cream on the edges of the ears nightly and within a week the raggedness should start to come off. If after a week there is no improvement a vet visit is needed to check for fungus or mites.


I agree with you, Nancy;

Put Vitamin E with massage on them and it will help. If you do that each days they will become better and normal!!

I'll try to find picture, before and after, of a hedgehog that had this problem!!


----------



## jayberrylee

thanks you guys ill get some cream for his ears.


----------



## Mika

Here are the pictures. They are from a friend (Melanie).

When she got him:


And then, with only Vitamin E each day:


Just before winters coming, I put vitamin E on my hedgehogs' skin and ears, and I never had that problem!!


----------



## Nancy

Some hedgehogs are really prone to ragged ears. My Peaches had to have her ears done almost weekly or the edges would start to get thick. I've had others that lived 4 and 5 years and never once had any sign of ragged ears starting. It also doesn't seem to make any difference if the hedgehog has dry skin or not. Peaches never had dry skin until her last year when she was sick. Others with really dry skin, never had an issue.


----------



## jayberrylee

My hedgies ears arent as bad as the one pic you showed but they still are a little illl try the vitamin e.


----------



## LizardGirl

Mika, how long did it take to get his ears from the first picture to the second? They look much better.


----------



## Nancy

I've had some with ears as bad or worse than that and within 2-3 days of putting nipple cream on them the crud has come off. It all depends on how well s/he lets it be rubbed in. The nipple cream softens it so it just pulls off.


----------



## Mika

I'm not sure 'cause it never happened to me. But I know that you can see a difference in only a couple days. So I would say in 1 or 2 mouth if the treatment is well done every day. But I'm not sure. :roll: I know that it's fast.


----------



## jayberrylee

well my mom bought him some vermonts original bag balm, it said you can use it on pets but im not sure if its safe on hedgies. It says it helps to keep superficial tissue moist and soft it also says its for cows utters after milking.


----------



## Nancy

Bag balm is fine to use. Use a small amount and try to rub it in as much as she will let you each night. If you do manage to get it rubbed in, the fingers should start to come off after a few days.


----------



## jayberrylee

Yeah ill do that, he already lets me touch his ears so it should be easy. He is a really outgoing hedgehog!


----------



## Mika

Let us know how is it!!


----------



## jayberrylee

Well ive been applying some and its not as easy as i thought it was going to be, he doesnt bite me or anything but he just wont hold still. I manage to get some of it on though when he is laying down almost asleep. I think his ears are getting better im not sure though, they seem softer so i think its working. Ill keep applying the cream until his ears look normal. Thanks everyone for your advice it was very helpful!


----------



## xtiana

what form is the vitamin e in? is it like a lotion?


----------



## Mika

Mine it's oil in capsule.


----------



## chelsn

Hi. Where would I be able to find vitamin E oil? Can I get it from the pharmacy or should I try a vet's office?


----------



## Nancy

Vit E oil comes in capsules. Try putting a bit of the Vit E on a cloth for him to smell. He may get into it and not notice you rubbing his ears. I use Human mother nipple cream and all I have to do is rub a bit on a cloth and it keeps them occupied. :lol:


----------



## Coco

chelsn, 
You can have it at the pharmacy or in a big surface store like wall mart (no i don't tell the name ) lolllllll,
they have *without name Brand* relay less expensive than**Adrien GAgnon** or brand like this ,,,


----------

